# More "Branded" Cold Smoked Cheese with MES30 & AMNPS



## dj mishima (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, after some success the last time it was cold enough to do some cold smoking in MI, I started making some new stencils during the "off-season."

Unfortunately, I have had some mixed results thus far.  I've really only had one turn out well.  But anyways, here are the results:

This was the first one(A Walmart brand Pepperjack with Habanero):













291593cc-af88-4693-90d9-3292a0eced67_zps43e2e387.j



__ dj mishima
__ Jan 1, 2014






I had found that the aluminum foil stencil doesn't stick to this cheese quite as well as it does to the whole milk mozz.

This one was the second one I did.  It turned out the best(Walmart brand Whole Milk Mozz):













IMAG0137_zps6a5aedae.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ Jan 1, 2014






The last one was another Walmart Whole Milk Mozzarella.  I think this is the best cheese to use for this method.  This one took a long time to create the stencil, and was going well for the first hour of smoking.  However, I had forgotten that the pellets create much more heat than the dust does with the AMNPS.  So I was really upset to find out after the second hour, it was melting.  I really should have been checking it more often than hour increments.  It doesn't really matter if you open the door during cold smokes.  Anyways, it turned out a bit better than expected, but not something I would want to give as a gift(as intended.)













IMAG0136_zpsef76be89.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ Jan 1, 2014






The first two were made with AMNPS with Plum wood dust for 2 hours.  I would periodically check the cheese and try to keep the AMNPS smoke directly underneath the cheese for best coloring.  The third one was made with AMNPS with Pitmaster's choice pellets for 2 hours.

If you are unfamiliar with the cold smoke "branding" process, here is a link to my original post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140888/cold-smoke-branding

Happy smoking!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 2, 2014)

DJ That looks great nice job and you got some good color to it. - Nice Top brand my fav


----------

